# Flexible Mid-layer Advice



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, 

Just curious what people use as a mid-layer, excluding a down or equivalent vest/jacket. 

Mainly asking as I've got a couple TNF Fleeces (lightweight) that don't cut it at all; I only have a 'skin' layer beneath. 

Logical choice is a heavier fleece, although there's so many options, thought I'd ask and see what people here have found to work well? :grin:

Cheers


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I never wear a mid layer, just a thick baselayer and a (heavy) jacket. Regularly out in -10C -15C (15f 5f).

I should add that I'm always alone so I'm never hanging around, I do get a bit chilly on a lift exposed to the wind sometimes but I'm soon going again.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Temps around here when I go snowboarding are usually around 20s to 30s F. I wear a shell outer, a polyester shirt base, and one of those smartwool "hybrid" shirts as my mid, like this:
Men's Propulsion 60 Jacket | SmartWool US Store

there was one time where the temp went down to 9F, I wore the same setup but added a TNF thermoball vest.


Doesn't seem much but I run hot though. These are just enough so I don't overheat.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I normally wear a TNF lightweight base layer crewneck top under my down jacket. That handles pretty much anything, but if it does get colder, I have a TNF TKA 100 1/4 zip fleece pullover in my bag to chuck on as a mid.

I love the TKA 100's, because they are great everyday pieces too.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Have a question I'd like to add in.. for those that wear a puffy underneath, do you think a synthetic is worth buying over a down if it could get wet via the back side?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Cant do mid layers usually. I overheat too easily. I usually have a Nike dry fit top and a t shirt with a jacket thats suited for whatever weather is going on that day.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I wear a long sleeve marino or synthetic base layer, for me its not very relevant because my mid layer is the Arcteryx atom LT and then the Arcteryx Theta AR for hardshell. I've been in -32F weather with an extra long sleeve base layer with the same setup and been hot. Point being if your mid and exterior layers are solid then the base layer can be a $10 shirt. I can take off the Atom LT and just rock the base with the pit zips open when it gets hot. For me its a completely flawless system built for any conditions. the atom LT and the Patagonia nano-puff are widely regarded as the two best bases. My Atom LT might be one of the best pieces of gear I own, warm, breathable, I can't imagine there's a better mid.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My prefence is lightwt 100% merino base, light wt 100% merino mid; (on really cold add poly fleece) and then a great shell....which works for warm, wet, cooler and whiteout. So sayin...merino mid with additional poly-fleece. While down would work for cold dry...but not wet...but imo merino works better than down or poly cause it will breath, regulate temp better and handle moisture (perspiration or rain). Down sucks when wet and difficult to dry...vs merino...you can open up your jacket and do 1 run and it will dry out by the time you get to the chair.

btw...now is a great time to find light and mid wt merino at the thrift shops....couple days ago was at goodwill and found but passed on 2 100% light-mid merino sweaters for less than $8 each.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Have a question I'd like to add in.. for those that wear a puffy underneath, do you think a synthetic is worth buying over a down if it could get wet via the back side?


Down is good to keep you warm on breaks. But if you sweat, while riding? I wouldn't take down. Pita to wash, looses insulation capacity when wet. Check out the Black Diamond Deployment hoody. It has synthetic insulation on upper arms, core front and hoody, but only a simple thin fabric at under arms n back: No heat accumulation, no sweating, no turning cold. It's perfect in wind n snow n sun.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah my Arc Fissile is kinda the same tech... 3L Gore shell over down. In areas areas prone to sweat... it uses Coroloft. It has pit-zips too to help air things out. I've found though that there's pretty much no way I'll wear it above 38 or so... I roast. What I love about it though is that 90% of the time, I only have to wear either the TNF lightweight base layer or a UA cooltech teeshirt under it and I'm good to go. Love the simplicity of pretty much wearing just one piece.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

neni said:


> Down is good to keep you warm on breaks. But if you sweat, while riding? I wouldn't take down. Pita to wash, looses insulation capacity when wet. Check out the Black Diamond Deployment hoody. It has synthetic insulation on upper arms, core front and hoody, but only a simple thin fabric at under arms n back: No heat accumulation, no sweating, no turning cold. It's perfect in wind n snow n sun.


I also like the black diamond synthetic mid layers. Great for pow days because it dries really really fast. I have their coefficient fleece jacket and love it, but it's really warm.

I wear merino on non-pow days because it isn't as bulky, but the downside of merino is that when it gets wet it stays wet for a while.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Patagonia R1 half zip sounds like the piece you need.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I like Burtons bonded fleece sweatshirts, they seem warmer than the TNF fleeces I've tried and dry super quick. Wear it with a UA base layer and a shell and I'm good most days. Keep a Dakine puffy in the board bag for super cold days and to wear out at night on trips. Probably not at the same performance level as some of the gear other guys are suggesting, but it works well enough for me and it's a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

dave785 said:


> I also like the black diamond synthetic mid layers. Great for pow days because it dries really really fast. I have their coefficient fleece jacket and love it, but it's really warm.


I also have the coefficient fleece for cold(er) days and it works great (combined with different weight base layers and a hard shell). 

Also agree that down is really only for when you take breaks / not moving and need to keep the warmth in


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> Patagonia R1 half zip sounds like the piece you need.


R1 hoody is the best midlayer :smile:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> R1 hoody is the best midlayer :smile:


It is indeed


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ridinbend said:


> It is indeed


Completely forgot I had an Arcteryx variant of that jacket...

Fortrez Hoody / Men's / Polartec / Arc'teryx

Gonna be taking this with me from now on. The integrated gaiter/balaclava is awesome.

I only wore a down jacket during some night snowboarding, but I'm also from Florida so... I'm a wimp.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mid-layers are a good place to save money. Just go with whatever full synthetic (no cotton!) fleece you can find cheap. Spend your money on base layers and outerwear. Is there any real world difference between cheapo full sythentic fleece and *insert expensive name brand fleece*? Nope, not that I've found. Gotta have good, well fitting base layers though. That'll make you or break you. I'm a hot natured bastard who used to almost never wear base layers. Now, I almost always do unless it's going to be super warm. If for nothing else, they're great for wicking moisture away from your skin. And gotta have good outerwear. Being wet sucks, whether it's wet from outside elements or wet from your own sweat because your outerwear has the breathability of a trash bag.


----------

